# home made leather strap



## badgersdad (May 16, 2014)

I know you've seen this before, but I thought I'd add it to the archive as the previous post has been lost. Seen here with the fantastic hand made farmer's knife I made it with. Search for ablett knife and you'll find them. He's the last traditional knife maker left in Sheffield.


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

You got me looking at knives now....................... :laugh:


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

oh christ, its bad enough when you buy your straps imagine what you could come up with if you made them yourself :scared: :scared:


----------



## badgersdad (May 16, 2014)

luckywatch said:


> You got me looking at knives now....................... :laugh:


Good. :smile: I can't recommend them highly enough. I've got an opinel pocket knife too which is really flimsy in comparison.


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

badgersdad said:


> luckywatch said:
> 
> 
> > You got me looking at knives now....................... :laugh:
> ...


 Looks like the chap that makes them is not well and there will be a delay on orders.............. :sad:


----------



## badgersdad (May 16, 2014)

luckywatch said:


> badgersdad said:
> 
> 
> > luckywatch said:
> ...


I was looking at a load in a shop yesterday. I'll try to remember its name.


----------



## badgersdad (May 16, 2014)

badgersdad said:


> luckywatch said:
> 
> 
> > badgersdad said:
> ...


 It's called Sheffield Scene but it doesn't have a website. You could give them a call. 0114 273 1723


----------

